# Cavs @ Lakers | Game #52 | February 15th, 2007



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 52*_


*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(30-22) VS* *Los Angeles Lakers** (30-23)*

_*Thursday, February 15th, 2007*_
*Time:* 7:30pm PT, 10:30pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Staples Center*, Los Angeles, California



> *Preview*
> 
> Kobe Bryant outscored LeBron James in their last meeting, but the Cleveland Cavaliers earned the victory over the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gibby is doubtful for this game and Z is definitely not playing


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

If Gibson and Z are both out this game = LOSS. 

Unless Brown gets over his love affair with Snow and plays LBJ/Hughes/Sasha extended minutes. Speaking of LBJ he needs to wake up as well. He's been flat out awful this month:

*19.6ppg on 40%fg and 56%ft* shooting. That's not the Lebron James we know and love.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's his worse month ever (I mean literally probably ever even back in his high school/junior high days). Too many jumpers and too many pick and rolls. For his two game winners against the Wizards he went iso both times: we haven't seen any of that let alone an expansion of his game in the post or getting the ball after a screen or being the picker/roller instead of the ballhandler.

I really would like to see as well Snow kept on the bench and we go with Hughes/Pavs/Lebron off the bench


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man I got a bad feeling about this game. I just hope we don't embarrass ourselves on TNT again.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pretty uneventful game so far. I notice that when Kobe plays defense on a superstar, the refs let him get away with a lot of contact. Maybe Lebron should try doing the same thing. He might be able to get away with some physical defense.

And Lebron still can't seem to buy a foul.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man, Eric Snow loves holding onto that ball.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Bron is very aggressive early. When you see how easily he can beat his man off the dribble without any help, it makes you wonder why he always calls for he pick and roll, let alone why he shoots so many jumpers.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Sasha is playing very good D on Kobe


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Bad jumper by Bron bailed out by the good board by Marshall


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good first quarter. I'm worried about being able to keep this up just like Utah


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

That's the sharpest i've seen Lebron in awhile. Aggressive, attacking the basket, smart for the most part.

Solid qtr


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

One comment about the first. Lebron just destroyed Odom who is a long defender in the post. for the millionth time get Lebron in the post more. Don't go away from it so fast.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Marshall sucking


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

What a dumb foul by Pollard. Make sure he doesn't make the shot for christ's sake and not just tap Odom


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Marshall sucking


Our FA signings have been terrible


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're going to need Hughes or Sasha to add some scoring. We're really missing some extra scoring from Z and Gibson right now


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a foul? Give me a break


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lakers getting ALL the calls in this game early


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

How can Lebron not buy a foul, and then they call that?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was a payback call


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

That was a bad call. Larry traveled.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We look really bad w/o Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV is a stud


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes starting to slowly improve this year. If he can just stay healthy


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Very nice bench play: I'm impressed


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Even though this unit is doing well, I think Brown should come back with LBJ.

Bryant looked pissed on the bench, he is gonna come out firing


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I give Mike Brown credit: took out Donyell and adding Gooden really balanced this bench group.

Marshall sucks and he's kept his desire to play Wesley squelced so far :;


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall at this stage is a worse version of Brain Cook: taht's pretty pathetic


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I can't believe the crowd is booing that call: the whistle was late but that was a clear foul


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dammit: two straight bad TO's


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Stupid.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

go to Lebron IN THE POST


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Vujajic reminds me of Boobie with his stroke


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Dammit that was a great play: av with the pass and Lebron with the pick. Hughes couldn't finish


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes cannot finish. I almost want to laugh at these shots he's missing


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Blah bad last possesion.

Even if we lose and with that last shot, I'm getting more and more happy with this team. Just need to play less and less of Marshall, Jones, and Wesley and we'll make a good run to finish this year


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Bah we should be ahead at least 10 pts.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't like our chances in a close game down the stretch. We don't execute well and Kobe is too streaky. 

Lebron needs to attack in the 3rd qtr like he did in the 1st. Keep attacking inside


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

And just like that it's tied.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Man Lebron hasn't been able to shoot ever since his toe injury.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Our spacing is just terrible with Snow on the floor. We can't score.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Smush may have saved us with that stupid tech. Switched the momentum back in our favor

Need to fight back and get the lead again


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

On a better note, Lebron is hitting his FT tonight, at least.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Kobe is the only other player I've seen get the Lebron treatment this year. Sometimes they just refuse to call a foul for him.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Questionable call against Gooden.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes is giving me a freakin heart attack with these damn FT's and blown layups


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Wow, Larry has been terrible on the stripe tonight.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

How Bron does some of the stuff he does at that size is amazing


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We'd be up twelve freakin points if Hughes made his layups and FT's. God dammit this is pissing me off


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I just know we're going to blow this game just like Utah with all these easy points we're not making


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Odom is going to kill Marshall


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Kobe is pissed. Maybe Lebron should have just given him the ball back, lol.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Marshall enters the game and we start losing boards. The problem with Z is we're forced to get more Marshall


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol he hits a 3 right after I criticize him


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Does anyone else get the feeling that Lebron is going to have a huge breakout post All-Star Break?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Freakin Vujacic


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Snow has had a great game.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Snow has had a great game.


The Lakers just playing HORRIBLE defense. Snow has been getting in the lane all night


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Great. Marshall on Odom. 

Goodbye lead.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Can't sit Lebron too long: this is a ****ed up lineup.

Pollard AND marshall in there? This can't last


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Phil Jackson going with Kobe early


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Get this lineup out of there please God


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Goddamn that lead evaporated like nothing. Pollard needs to stop with these weak *** fouls.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Our lead is gone with that damn lineup


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Get this lineup out of there please God


What lineup do you want Mike Brown to come up with? No Z or Boobie? He cant go 2 men deep and win on a back to back, he has to rest these guys...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

There is absolutely no way we can win if Larry takes shots like that. No way.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> What lineup do you want Mike Brown to come up with? No Z or Boobie? He cant go 2 men deep and win on a back to back, he has to rest these guys...


 You alternate with either Gooden or AV in there not go wholesale with both Marshall and Pollard

Hell when a guy like Turiaf is in there play Dwayne Jones


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> You alternate with either Gooden or AV in there not go wholesale with both Marshall and Pollard


If I am correct didnt Gooden just pick up two quick fouls in that 3rd quarter, as well as Andy played 45+ minutes last night.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Kobe "bearhugging" Lebron every time he gets the ball. If the refs are gonna let him get away with that LBJ needs to post up, he's SO MUCH bigger


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Just wanted to come in here and say great job thus far...been a good game throughout...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Just wanted to come in here and say great job thus far...been a good game throughout...


Yeah this has been a good game..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> If I am correct didnt Gooden just pick up two quick fouls in that 3rd quarter, as well as Andy played 45+ minutes last night.


Sure but AV has only played 27 minutes this game.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Did we get them in the penalty with the next foul?


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

You can tell that both teams want this game.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Sure but AV has only played 27 minutes this game.


I agree it was a bad lineup but it was in there for 3 minutes, someone has to rest. Mike Brown I think is doing a hell of a job as is our players playing a back to back against two West coast playoff teams. .


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

****ing Larry Hughes You Do That All The Time...... That One Was God Awful


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I want to break Larry's neck.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Hughes is really bad


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Hughes is freakin pissing me off


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I love Larry's effort tonight on both ends, but thats just a bad shot with no #'s...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I wish Snow had replaced Hughes and not Sasha


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why did we stop posting LBJ????


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The pull up jumper on the fast break has to be the single dumbest play in all of basketball.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Drew Gooden is a black hole... all our post players are, kick it back out, re-post... ahhhhhhh Basketball IQ in the NBA is very low.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Why did we stop posting LBJ????


Don't know I keep asking this same question every game it seems. He's either got a good shot or caused a foul


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Drew Gooden is a black hole... all our post players are, kick it back out, re-post... ahhhhhhh Basketball IQ in the NBA is very low.


Lebron is our best player in the post in a situation like , he'll pass it out, has the most power, and has a mismatch in terms of both size and strenght. We should be posting him up


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Lebron is our best player in the post in a situation like , he'll pass it out, has the most power, and has a mismatch in terms of both size and strenght. We should be posting him up



Post LBJ on Kobe, not much of a mis-match...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was terrible defense


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

If Lebron plays the rest of the game like this, I don't think we'll lose.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Post LBJ on Kobe, not much of a mis-match...


Kobe's a good defender but he can get overpowerd in the post


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden is freakin one of the dumbest basketball players I've ever seen


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

I swear, how many games have we lost this year just because we're the dumbest team in the entire league?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Marshall is soooooooooooo weak


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Mike Brown setting the tone going with one post player? Maybe make Phil Jackson switch it up..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Going to lose another game because of FT's I can just feel it


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Please for the love of god get the ball out of Larry's hands.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

lol at Kobe


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron has to get the ball against Kobe and attack quickly. Stop waiting for the double team, just go!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Marshall is soooooooooooo weak


I should change my nick to Marshall for Retirement


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

wow... 17 foot fadeaway


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There we go Lebron


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Lebron in the post is like a great PF with Nash like vision...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron with the assit to Sasha! Love it


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I should change my nick to Marshall for Retirement


I'll be Larry for Retirement!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Good job by Snow: took the lane.

Snow has played a great game today


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

The Lakers "cry" more than any team I've seen yet this year... I thought showing up the ref was a T?


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> Good job by Snow: took the lane.
> 
> Snow has played a great game today



very very good game, he is really pushing the ball and attacking..


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I kinda like this lineup, 4 guards... ****ING LARRY HUGHES........AARGGGGGGGG


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron in the post again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

God dammit Hughes. That was a great pick by Lebron thouhg lol


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

These ref's are really bad, that guy called that foul from across the floor. Give me a break..


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That is a BULL**** foul abosultey BULL****


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Pioneer10 said:


> That is a BULL**** foul abosultey BULL****


 Yep *** ***************** ******* ********* ****


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

That a baby Snow keep attacking, playing very smart, and once again he is built like a TANK!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

There are concerting so much on Lebron inside that lanes are upon. Too bad Hughes is a terrible finisher. He makes Snow look like Jordan :wink:


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Nooooooooooo go post up...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron playing like Wade here.

Great shot by Kobe


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Tail of two stories with Lebron vs Jazz and Lebron vs Lakers... jumper jumper vs attack attack...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

AV! lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Make the second please1


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Come on LBJ, ice the game here


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Shannon Brown looks like he is 5'8 standing on the bench...lol

Anyone see that?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

YES: game!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I forgot who psoted it yesterday but I agree AV might be able to lead the league in rebounding if he does start and play 30+ mpg


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Who would have thought, no Z/Boobie, back to back, on the road, you know the Lakers are pissed about the lose in Cleveland... and we take it? wow wow wow... great win b4 the break...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great great Great Great Great performance from LBJ and the team tonight!!

GREAT WIN!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Wesley for Retirement said:


> Who would have thought, no Z/Boobie, back to back, on the road, you know the Lakers are pissed about the lose in Cleveland... and we take it? wow wow wow... great win b4 the break...


 Agree: taking out the the last 8 minutes of the Jazz game we've been a much better team lately and we've pretty much outplayed our opponents

I've criticized Mike Brown a lot but he deserves credit for shortening the rotation (less Marshall, much less Jones) and getting Lebron in the post. I hope to see a lot more LEbron downlow after the break


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Pioneer10 said:


> I forgot who psoted it yesterday but I agree AV might be able to lead the league in rebounding if he does start and play 30+ mpg


It was me. He's a lot like a Rodman/Barkley type rebounder. He doesn't have the physical presence that a Dwight Howard/Kevin Garnett has, but he just has a knack for being in the right spot.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

This was Lebron's best game of the year.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Brandname said:


> This was Lebron's best game of the year.


Vintage LBJ. I was starting to get worried...great to see he can still do it. Last year these type of games were routine.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Good job, guys. You beat us in the final minutes of the game again...probably nice being a Cavs fan heading into the break.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> Good job, guys. You beat us in the final minutes of the game again...probably nice being a Cavs fan heading into the break.


I have to say as a Kobe hater he's playing extremely well this year. I wouldn't sweat these losses: you're missing you're best interior defender in Brown and Luke Walton is a critical part of you're team. Use the break to get healthy and I think the Lakers will be fine


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Yeah I agree, i'm not surprised the Lakers are struggling without Walton. Every time I watched them he would always make big plays, either snagging a board, setting up a teammate, hitting a J - he's just one of those guys like AV who knows how to play. 

Too bad we passed on him in the draft


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Brandname said:


> The pull up jumper on the fast break has to be the single dumbest play in all of basketball.


Unless Mark Price was doing it


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The OUTLAW said:


> Unless Mark Price was doing it


Yeah, there are some who can get away with it because they always make it. Rip would be another player I'd feel comfortable taking that shot. Steve Nash is another.

Larry Hughes, needless to say, does not make these shots with high efficiency. He simply has no brain when he gets the ball in his hands.


----------



## The OUTLAW (Jun 13, 2002)

Washington fans were telling us he did things like that. I really hadn't seen it very much since he'd been a Cavalier. I really think he's pressing alot to try to get himself going.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

The OUTLAW said:


> Washington fans were telling us he did things like that. I really hadn't seen it very much since he'd been a Cavalier. I really think he's pressing alot to try to get himself going.


That, and I think he's just not very solid on a lot of basketball fundamentals. Mental things.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Look at the box-score from last night, Thats how it should like everynight. Your superstar player doing the boatload while his compliments on the floor did a great job, 7 players in double figures in scoring and everyone doing the little things.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *LOS ANGELES - *LeBron James didn't look like a gent who needed a midseason break Thursday night. Neither did his teammates.
> Led by a signature James performance, the Cavaliers gutted their way to an impressive 114-108 victory over the Los Angeles Lakers in a game that didn't end until 1:45 a.m. EST. It was the Cavs' first victory at the Staples Center over the Lakers in eight years.
> James had a season-high 38 points and made all sorts of big plays down the stretch, both on the move and standing still on the dreaded foul line. He nailed 18-of-22 free throws, the second most of his career, including 3-of-4 in the final 20 seconds to seal it. In all, the Cavs made 41-of-55 free throws in the win.
> It seemed the game officials need the All-Star break as much as anyone. Certainly their whistles did. There were 61 fouls and 97 total free throws as the game often devolved into a free-throw fest. It didn't seem to completely favor either team, but it did affect the way the game was played.
> ...


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/16712620.htm


----------

